
How to recognize fake developers, and why most of them get away with it - ivanche
https://medium.com/@darko.maksimovic/how-to-recognize-fake-developers-and-why-most-of-them-get-away-with-it-93db96d3e1a7
======
DATACOMMANDER
Terrible article. I only skimmed it, but the gist seems to be that friendly,
ambitious developers are likely to be “fake”. Worse, the article begins with
the notion that a non-developer can distinguish good devs from bad devs
without ever looking at their code.

No. If you’re not a programmer, your ability to evaluate the skill level of
programmers is and will always be nonexistent. Your best bet is to ask senior
devs who have proven themselves to evaluate their teammates. Technical people
do not need more nontechnical people ruining things by pretending to have
competencies that they very much do not have.

~~~
seeker61
Don't you have some coding you need to be doing ?

